# Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Angeln bei Regen!​*
Ich stell doch immer wieder fest, je älter ich werde und je mehr ich geangelt habe, desto eher werd ich "weicheierig"...

ich such dann eher die wirklich passenden Tage aus zum Angeln - oder brech auch mal schnell(er) ab,  wenn die Bedingungen nicht passen.

Als junger, "heiser" Hardcore-Angler war mir alles wurscht, geangelt wurde, wenn auch nur eine Minute Zeit über war...

Zeit über?
Raus angeln...

Wetter?
wurscht....

Familie mault?
wurscht..

lieber mal Kneipe? 
niemals.. 


Heute such ich mir dann gerne den passenden Wasserstand raus, das optimale Wetter - oder ich brech auch mal nen Angelausflug  schnell(er) ab, wen ich merke, läuft nicht so prächtig - wär früher NIE vorgekommen..

Grade beim Thema Regen....

Wer als Carp- oder Wallerhunter ein Camp aufbaut, dem isses  wohl eher wurscht, wenns mal richtig 2 - 3 Tage regnet, bei dem ganzen geschleppten Gerödel bleibt man dann halt im Zelt..

Mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee oder in Norwegen im Urlaub ist ja auch nicht der Regen das Problem, sondern eher der Wind...


*Wenn man aber nur nen Ansitz nach Feierabend machen will, oder nen Spinnangelausflug am Wochenende zwischen Frühschoppen und Sportschau - geht ihr dann auch angeln,  wenns richtig pisst?*

Seid ihr noch so hart wie zu Beginn eurer Anglerkarriere? 

Geht ihr wirklich unter allen Umständen raus?

Oder wartet ihr dann doch lieber auf besseres Wetter?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

kam mir grade so in den Sinn mit der Frage, weil ich am Wochenende beim schönsten Sommerwetter in Gunzenhausen war (FM); und heute morgen ausm Fenster guck und Schnürlregen sehe...

Wollt eigentlich heute morgen was ausprobieren - auf besseres Wetter verlegt....

Bin doch ein Weichei geworden :-((((((((((((88


----------



## Andal (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich kann die 300 m an den Rhein runter, wann ich will. Da muss ich mich nicht in den strömenden Regen stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ausrede für Weichei im Alter - bist auch nicht mehr hardcore als ich ;-)))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wenn es juckt und das tut es eigentlich immer, geht es los!
Aber ja, bei regen wird dann mittlerweile doch lieber eine der vielen Brücken aufgesucht. |rotwerden
In Norge oder auch anderen Angelurlauben ist es scheix egal wie es Schüttet. 
 Hier bleibt ja gar keine Zeit auf besseres Wetter zu warten. 

Außerdem haben widrige Bedingungen auch ihre Vorteile!#6


----------



## Hechtbär (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Also mir ist das Wetter völlig egal! 

 Wenn ich Spinnen gehe eh. Was gibt es besseres für Hecht als Regen und leichter Wind!
 Und wenn ich mal bei Sauwetter raus will, hat es bei uns Stellen, da kann ich quasi ausm Auto heraus angeln! Inkl. Standheizung! :q


----------



## grubenreiner (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Je beschißener das Wetter, je besser. Dann bin ich wenigstens alleine am Wasser und in weiter Flur. Die Fische störts meist auch nicht.
Einziger Unterschied: bei starkem Regen fische ich eher stationär (schirm), sonst meist mobiler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Also mir ist das Wetter völlig egal!
> 
> Wenn ich Spinnen gehe eh. Was gibt es besseres für Hecht als Regen und leichter Wind!
> Und wenn ich mal bei Sauwetter raus will, hat es bei uns Stellen, da kann ich quasi ausm Auto heraus angeln! Inkl. Standheizung! :q


Ausm Auto mit Standheizung ist aber nicht im Regen angeln!!!
Bist auch eher Weichei als hardcore!!


----------



## Andal (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausrede für Weichei im Alter - bist auch nicht mehr hardcore als ich ;-)))



Schau, ich will angeln, keine Frage, aber ich muss es nicht machen und ich muss keinem etwas beweisen. Am allerwenigsten mir selber. Die albernen Spielchen vom vermeintlich harten Mann, der ja kein schlechtes Wetter kennt, sondern nur schlechte Kleidung, überlasse ich liebend gerne denen, die das Gehabe für sich brauchen. Altern muss auch irgendwo einen Vorteil haben. Und wenn es nur der ist, dass man sich Gelassenheit da leistet, wo man es für angemessen hält. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Altern muss auch irgendwo einen Vorteil haben. Und wenn es nur der ist, dass man sich Gelassenheit da leistet, wo man es für angemessen hält. |wavey:


dem stimm ich voll zu - bloss wenn früher mal selbst Clint Eastwood vor mir erzitterte, ists heute trotzdem "weicheierig", wenn ich  heute bei tröpfeln lieber auf morgen warte ....
:q:q:q


----------



## grubenreiner (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau, ich will angeln, keine Frage, aber ich muss es nicht machen und ich muss keinem etwas beweisen. Am allerwenigsten mir selber. Die albernen Spielchen vom vermeintlich harten Mann, der ja kein schlechtes Wetter kennt, sondern nur schlechte Kleidung, überlasse ich liebend gerne denen, die das Gehabe für sich brauchen. Altern muss auch irgendwo einen Vorteil haben. Und wenn es nur der ist, dass man sich Gelassenheit da leistet, wo man es für angemessen hält. |wavey:



Nicht dass ich beim Alter mitreden könnte
Aber vermißt du es nicht bei strömendem Regen unterm Schirm zu sitzen, mit nem dampfenden Kaffee und zuzusehen wie die Welt draußen im Regen versinkt?
Eines der herrlichsten szenarien für mich beim Angeln.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

als hundehalter kennt man es ja, je beschissener das wetter, desto weniger leute trifft man.
so auch beim angeln, dazu kommt, berufstätig, noch andere interessen/verpflichtungen, da kann man sich das wetter nicht immer aussuchen.
regen stört mich überhaupt nicht, find´ ich sogar meist gut.
wo ich dann doch lieber zu hause bleibe ist die kombi regen, kälte&starker wind.


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Aber vermißt du es nicht bei strömendem Regen unterm Schirm zu sitzen, mit nem dampfenden Kaffee und zuzusehen wie die Welt draußen im Regen versinkt?



...oder den ganzen Tag mit Frauchen im Bett liegen... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich beim Alter mitreden könnte
> Aber vermißt du es nicht bei strömendem Regen unterm Schirm zu sitzen, mit nem dampfenden Kaffee und zuzusehen wie die Welt draußen im Regen versinkt?
> Eines der herrlichsten szenarien für mich beim Angeln.


Wenn man den Schirm noch im Trockenen aufstellen konnte....

:g:g:g


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Sag ich doch, "Brücken" da kannst Du dann deinem Schirm drunter stellen und hast trotzdem das "heimische" Feeling, da Du die Brücke nicht siehst! :q


----------



## Andal (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich beim Alter mitreden könnte
> Aber vermißt du es nicht bei strömendem Regen unterm Schirm zu sitzen, mit nem dampfenden Kaffee und zuzusehen wie die Welt draußen im Regen versinkt?
> Eines der herrlichsten szenarien für mich beim Angeln.



Wenn man es nur auf die Szene mit dem Kaffee unter dem Brolly beschränkt in gewisser Weise ja. Aber wenn man den Blick weitet und den Anmarsch und Aufbau, so wie den Abbau und Abmarsch im gleichen Dreckwetter dazu sieht, dann garantiert nein. Wenn es beim langen Karpfenansitz zwischendurch mal nässt, ist es mir auch schaizzegal, nur im Tratsch abbauen, das hasse ich ich, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Ich war vor 20 - 30 Jahren Skileher und damit an fixe Arbeitstage im Freien gebunden, logisch bei dem Job. Und so Tage, von früh bis spät im Schneeregen, umgeben von irgendwann dann doch mal maulenden Kindern und anderen Kunden, haben mich beschließen lassen, dass ich für die Zukunft meine eigene freie Zeit dann doch lieber bei vernünftigen Bedingungen verbringen will... diesen "Luxus" leiste ich mir jetzt, wann immer es nur geht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich gehe angeln wenn ich Zeit habe, da ist mir das Wetter dann ziemlich egal, nur Sturm kann mich abhalten, da es denn mit dem Bootsangeln nix wird.


----------



## Welpi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich stell doch immer wieder fest, je älter ich werde und je mehr ich geangelt habe, desto eher werd ich "weicheierig"...



Das ist eine grundsätzliche Entwicklung... :q

Bei mir nicht nur beim Angeln, sondern auch deutlich spürbar beim Zweithobby (Freiwillige Feuerwehr)...nach 25 Jahren sehe ich da eine zunehmende Tendenz zur Gemütlichkeit:

- Keller unter Wasser um zwei Uhr Nachts? Nö!
- 5 km Ölspur bei 35 Grad im Schatten? Neeee!
- 2 Stunden Verkehrsabsicherung im strömenden Regen? Nope!

Hätts früher so auch nie gegeben |rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Hallo,

da gehts mir wie Thomas. Hardcore war ich früher mal, auch bei minus 20 Grad raus auf Hecht etc. und Regen war auch Nebensache. Aber mit zunehmenden Alter legt sich das und man wird "weicheiiger". Noch dazu, wenn man sich als Rentner sowieso meist raussuchen kann, wann man zum Angeln geht. Außer im Urlaub (ich weiß, Rentner haben keinen Urlaub, aber ich bleib bei der Bezeichnung um diese Zeit des Verreisen darlegen zu können), da gehe ich dann schon mal auch bei Sch....wetter los.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Du bist ja schon Rentner - ich gerade mal so knapp über fuffzich ;-)


----------



## Nidderauer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, bei strömendem Regen jemals einen anständigen Fisch gefangen zu haben. 

 Regenpausen zählen da nicht zu, ebenso sich verändernde witterungsbedingte Wasserstände.

 Von daher, wenn es regnet ohne Pause, bleib ich besser gleich zu Hause #6

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BlueEagle (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wenn man noch ne zweite Jacke/Pulli dabei hat, geht es auch bei Dauerregen.
Bei strömenden Regen hat es bei mir zwar auch noch nicht gebissen, dafür aber in den ganz kurzen Regenpausen, teilweise <= 5min... Und die Fische konnten sich bisher wirklich sehen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

naja, die richtigen Hardcorer sind etwas in der Minderheit .....

Alles Weicheier, nicht nur ich ...
:q:q:q


----------



## CaptainPike (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Kommt drauf an, Herbststurm und Regen bei einstelligen Temperaturen muss ich nicht haben, aber was richtig Spaß macht ist warmer Sommerregen oder Niesel. Das hat sowas beruhigendes  Und bei warmen Temperaturen ist es nicht so unangenehm wenn man schon bis auf die Knochen nassgeworden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Also die Mehrheit ist bis jetzt zumindest Teilzeit-Weicheier


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist ja schon Rentner - ich gerade mal so knapp über fuffzich ;-)



Hallo,

ja, aber bei den 20 Grad Minus war ich auch erst so um 20 Jahre alt, hätte ich mit fünfzig auch nicht mehr gemacht.
Mit dem Angeln bei Regen ist es ähnich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinfuzzi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Plane zwischen die Bäume gehängt als Regenschutz und den Stuhl darunter gestellt damit man (n) trocken bleibt......mir persönlich ist so Sauwetter lieber wie bei 30 Grad mit der Hitze und den Schnacken zu kämpfen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Rheinfuzzi schrieb:


> wie bei 30 Grad mit der Hitze und den Schnacken zu kämpfen ;-)


Das wird dann die näxte Hardcoreumfrage - Angeln bei Sauhitze 
:q:q:q:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird dann die näxte Hardcoreumfrage - Angeln bei Sauhitze
> :q:q:q:q


da würde ich auch passen, kann allerdings noch bequem auf die nacht ausweichen, ist ja woanders nicht so einfach möglich...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ist ja woanders nicht so einfach möglich...:m


Sack....


----------



## gründler (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wisst ihr warum die Kapitalen meistens bei Sauwetter beissen,weil kaum einer unterwegs ist und das wissen die.|rolleyes

Daher ja raus bei Sauwetter.


----------



## Franky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Momentan halten mich eher scheiss Mückenviecher vom Angeln ab. Selbst Antibrumm scheint an Wirkung zu verlieren!


----------



## PAFischer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Hatte bei strömendem Regen so manche Sternstunde beim Forellen und Hechtangeln. 
Entschieden wird nach Lust und Laune und Wasserstand.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich kann mir meine Angelzeiten aus Zeitgründen nicht raussuchen.

Zudem bevorzuge ich Schlechtwetter ganz klar wg. der größeren Ruhe durch allgemeine Abwesenheit von Menschen.

Kälte ist mir auch egal - solange es kein Eis gibt, angle ich (bei uns ist Angeln bei Eisbildung untersagt).

Nur bei heftigem Starkwind bzw. Sturm streiche ich buchstäblich die Segel - macht keinen Spaß, wenn man nicht mal mehr kompakte Hardbaits 100 g+ (z. B. den Sébile Flatt Shad Salt & Sun) einigermaßen vernünftig werfen kann.

Zugegebenermaßen hat jedoch die Niederschlagsmenge auch ihre Grenze - wenn es absolut "undurchdringlich" aus Sintflut-Kübeln schüttet und mehr Wasser im Himmel als im See zu sein scheint, ist das auch nicht mehr so cool.

Aber alles, was man noch halbwegs als normalen Regen bezeichnen kann, ist mir wurst. Jedoch achte ich darauf, bei evtl. einsetzendem Gewitter nicht unbedingt als Blitzableiter zu fungieren.

Muss allerdings irgendwann noch meine Regenklamotten richtig optimieren - mein bisheriges Billig-Zeug wird mir so langsam zu "schwitzig".


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

So langsam scheinen die Hardcorer doch noch auf 20% zu kommen...


----------



## kati48268 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wird von Fall zu Fall entschieden.

Und dann eher gegen den üblichen Trend:
- Ansitz bei Regen find ich scheixxe, macht mir keinen Spass, erst Recht nicht, wenn im Regen aufgebaut werden muss.
- Spinnfischen in Regenklamotten mach ich auch bei übelstem Sauwetter.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



> Das wird dann die näxte Hardcoreumfrage - Angeln bei Sauhitze


Das kann man in meinem Fall quasi ganz vergessen, da man dann bei mir hier mehr Tretboote und Lumas statt Fische fangen würde - zumindest tagsüber ohne jegliche Ausweichmöglichkeit

--> Gewässer einfach zu klein bei zu vielen Menschen

--> bleibt bei Schönwetter nur Wallern/Aalen bis zur BW-Grenze bei Dunkelheit - wobei das dann wiederum natürlich auch massenhaft von anderen Anglern praktiziert wird und Angelplätze dann je nach Tag sehr schnell sehr rar werden können. 

Und halt auch parallel noch überall nichtangelnde Party-People bis zu später Stunde am Start sind.

"Freibadangeln" bei Ballungsraum-Invasion saugt komplett, da kann man quasi nicht mehr an anderen Gewässernutzern mit demselben Anwesenheitsrecht vorbeiangeln. Die sind halt auch da, aber dann einfach zu viele

--> das heißt keinesfalls, dass ich die Typen pauschal als A***** erachte - es hat einfach nur zu wenig Platz für alle Anwesenden. 

Kann sozusagen keiner was dafür, es darf jeder gleichermaßen zugange sein und Bock auf Wasser haben - da tritt man sich bei ein paar popligen Hektar Wasserfläche aber halt quasi zwangsläufig auf die Füße.

Genau aus diesem Grund weiche ich halt nach Möglichkeit per Witterung aus = bevorzuge Schlechtwetter und mag auch den Herbst/Winter sehr - einfach, weil ich meine paar verfügbaren Angelstunden dann möglichst in Ruhe verbringen will. Und wenigstens noch etwas Zusatzzeit bei Helligkeit rausholen.

Mit "Beweisen" etc. hat das also in meinem Fall überhaupt nix zu tun, hat rein praktische Gründe. Raussuchen is quasi nich, während jeglichen (zwischenmenschlichen) Stress am Wasser gleich zweimal niemand braucht.

Drum muss Mieswetter bei mir schon weltuntergangsmäßig sein, um mich abzuhalten - ich komm für meinen Geschmack eh schon viel zu selten los.


----------



## jkc (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Je beschißener das Wetter, je besser. Dann bin ich wenigstens alleine am Wasser und in weiter Flur. Die Fische störts meist auch nicht.
> ...



Genau so, von daher: Was für eine Frage?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Früher war ich hardcore drauf  Da bin ich bei Starkregen, Sturm und Hagel los. Jetzt schau ich schon etwas aufs Wetter. Etwas Regen oder Wind zwischendurch ist ok...mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Früher Hardcore ,heutzutage endscheide ich von fall zu Fall.
Eigentlich fängt meine Jahreszeit erst jetzt an,die Würmerbader bleiben jetzt immer mehr zu Haus.
Ich hasse es zwar wie die Pest im nassen aufzubauen aber wenn ich ein konkretes Ziel habe...................|supergri
Nicht zum Wasser zu fahren bloß weil das Wasser von oben kommt hält mich kaum ab.
Notfalls friere ich das Futter auch mal ein.
Ausnahme sind Wettkämpfe da kann dann auch schxxx vom Himmel fallen und es hält mich nicht davon ab raus zu gehen.
Ansonsten wenn ich einmal am Wasser bin ist es egal.
Saison ist solange das Wasser eisfrei ist.


----------



## StefanG84 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich werd im Januar wenn der See nicht gerade zugefroren ist auch über nacht zum fischen gehen. Könnte kalt werden ja. ; ) nur die harten kommen in den Garten bzw. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

und damit wieder über 20 % Hardcore


----------



## el.Lucio (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Entscheide ich von Fall zu Fall, wobei ich sagen muss dass ich heute mit Anfang 40 bei Regen öfter angeln gehe als mit 20.

Vielleicht auch darin begründet das mir heute nicht mehr soviel Freizeit bleibt wie damals.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

bis 0 Grad und ws 5 das ganze Jahr durch. nur eis is doof...
LG Marcel


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung.

So mies kanns Wetter gar nicht sein, daß ich daheim vor der Glotze hängenbleibe.
Dauert nimmer lang und es ist wieder Quappenzeit :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

So lange das Angeln auch einigermaßen effektive Möglich ist, bei mir das Spinnfischen, wird es ausgeübt. Bei stürmendem Wetter und Regen, wo keinerlei Kontrolle mehr über den Köder möglich war, sind wir ans Wasser.

Die einzige Voraussetzung ist die Sicherheit.
Wenn der Wind zu stark ist, geht es nicht mit dem Boot raus.
Wenn es Gewittert, dann werde ich mich tunlichst in mein Auto verschanzen bis es aufgehört hat. Ein Blitzeinschlag in der Nähe, während wir unter der Brücke waren, hat mir gehörigen Respekt gezeigt und ein Stromschlag in der Rute - wenn auch ein kleiner - bei einem Gewitter das weiter weg war, hat auch gereicht.

Ansonsten: Regen und c.o. sind mir einerlei, so lange es handelbar ist.
Und Hardcore habe ich an diesem Wochenende kennen gelernt beim Gunki Iron Tournament. 24 durchfischen, dabei 20 - 40km laufen müssen und das, nachdem ich bereits 24 Stunden durchgehen wach war. Am Ende über 50 Stunden wach. Und was war das erste, was ich mach als ich daheim war? Ich war Zander angeln


----------



## Freizeit (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich komme dieses Jahr auf 5 (fünf) Angeltage bisher. Liegt an Familie und Beruf und Haus und....
Aber von diesen 5 Tagen waren drei Regentage dabei. So lange es nicht richtig kalt ist, ist es mir egal.
Ich bin Ansitzangler und wenn ich nur drei Stunden habe, brauche ich nicht loszugehen.
Ich muss angeln, wenn ich Zeit habe und nicht, wenn das Wetter passt.


Holger


----------



## Andal (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wer die Behauptung aufstellt, es gäbe kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur schlechte Bekleidung, der hat entweder noch nie wirklich schlechtes Wetter erlebt, oder er lügt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Die Hardcorer werden immer mehr - nun schon 25%!!


----------



## Conchoolio (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich versteh die Frage nicht |supergri

Ich lasse mir meine Angelausflüge doch nicht vom Wetter beeinflussen. Da gibt es ja schon genug limitierende Faktoren wie Arbeit und Zeit im Allgemeinen. Da brauch ich keinen weiteren limitierenden selbstauferlegten Faktor. 

So lange es nicht gefährlich wird wegen dem Wind (Boot umstürzende Bäume), Gewitter oder ähnlichem, geh ich angeln. 

Ich geh auch raus wenn es gerade nicht so gut läuft und bleib auch draußen wenn es mal 5 Stunden dauert um nur einen Biss zu bekommen. Der Fangerfolg ist absolut nebensächlich. Wenn es dann aber nach Stunden und Tagen mal wieder einschlägt ist es doch viel viel erfüllender als wenn es es eh schon läuft.

Letztes Jahr im Winter-Hochwasser war ich fast alleine am Wasser. Es war kalt, windig und das Hochwasser hat weit über die Wiesen gestanden. Das war die Zeit in der ich abgeräumt habe ohne Ende. Die meisten anderen haben zu der Zeit vor der warmen Heizung gesessen. Dafür habe ich anständige Klamotten, dann kann man auch in jedes Wetter raus.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wenns richtig schüttet,nein danke,nasser Mors gibt Prostata.
Also......Weichei, so ein Mist.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Erst gestern hats mich auf dem Boot erwischt. Wollte schnell vorm dunkel werden noch 2 Stunden vom Boot aus blinkern. Kaum auf dem Wasser kam zunächst der Wind und dann der Regenschauer.

Angenehm ist was anderes, aber naja, muss man halt durch


----------



## Michael.S (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Beim Ansitzangeln giebt es doch nichts schöneres als bei strömenden Regen unterm Schirm zu sitzen und ein Buch zu Lesen , ich finde das richtig gemütlich , es darf dann nur nichts beißen , ich habe mal einen 24 Pfund Karpfen bei starkem Regen gedrillt und das war nicht so schön


----------



## zandertex (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

bis vor ein paar jahren war ich auch so ein kleiner hardcoreangler.minus 11grad nachts am rhein,über stunden aktiv geangelt.........kein ding.
regen?was ist das?
ob mann hardcoreangler ist oder nicht,hängt ganz stark mir der partnerin zusammen.


----------



## Andal (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



zandertex schrieb:


> ob mann hardcoreangler ist oder nicht,hängt ganz stark mir der partnerin zusammen.



Aha. Daraus folgern wir: Je gelassener, desto Single und je hardcore, desto übler der Rochen! :m


----------



## Hezaru (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich bin ja absoluter Hardcoreangler und gehe gern bei jedem Wetter Angeln.
Doch aus Rücksicht auf meinen Hund und Angst das sich der Arme Kerl einen Schnupfen holt gehe ich nur noch bei schönem Wetter|supergri


----------



## ...andreas.b... (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich bin durch die Arbeit sehr eingeschränkt. Aber wenn ich Zeit hab geh ich angeln und dabei ist es mir "wurschtegal" welches Wetter!


----------



## Brummel (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Das wird ganz klar operativ entschieden, ist ja nicht so dass *JEDER* von uns keine anderen Sorgen hat als zu angeln !|kopfkrat
Seid doch mal ehrlich zu Euch selbst (und anderen) und gebt zu daß man sich zu 20-78,956 % um 12-20 ernstere Probleme zu kümmern hat. #d


----------



## bacalo (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Das Wetter am Angeltag ist nun mal "maßgebend".
Die Wetterfrösche unter uns werden aktuell in den betroffenen Regionen sicherlich nach einen erheblichen Wetterumschwung Ausschau halten. Die wasserfesten Stiefel sowie den Poncho des "W15er´s" sind bereits längst griffbereit im Kofferraum deponiert.
Auch wenn die Haare nicht nur am Kopf grau werden:
"Daheim (bleiben) fange ich erst recht keine Fisch"!


----------



## bombe20 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha. Daraus folgern wir: Je gelassener, desto Single und je hardcore, desto übler der Rochen! :m


bei mir ist es die einstzende zellteilung nach vorheriger mischbewegung, die meine angelzeit einschränkt. neben mir liegt gerade ein einmonatiges bündel, welches liebevoll umsorgt werden möchte. daher spielt für mich weniger die frage nach dem wetter eine rolle, als die nach dem erschöpfungszustand, in welchem man nach einem harten arbeits- und familientag ans wasser geht. das ist viel hardcorer als nur bei sauwetter rauszugehen.


----------



## Hezaru (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Naja, sagen wir mal so.
Auf Aal, Waller und Rutte gehe ich fast ohne Gnade zu mir auser bei Gewitter.
Und kalt ist auch ein bischen Hardcore. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKAALf2U2YE
Bei anderen Fischarten gibt es schon Schlechtwetter:c


----------



## inselkandidat (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wenn was geht, wird geangelt..da kann es auch Scheixxe regnen


----------



## Brachsenfan (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Einen meiner schönsten Angeltage im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich beim Wat-Fliegenfischen im strömenden Regen mit meinem Fliegenfischer-Kumpel in einem meiner Hausgewässer!
Spinnfischen geh ich auch hin und wieder bei Regen.(Im Winter auch bei Schneefall!)
Ansiten geh ich allerdings nur, wenn der Regen ne Pause macht oder es nur zwischendurch mal regnet.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha. Daraus folgern wir: Je gelassener, desto Single und je hardcore, desto übler der Rochen! :m



Hallo,

kenn ich aber auch andersherum. Ich hab einen Bekannten der hat einen "Drachen" zu hause und der erlaubt allenfalls 10 Angeltage im Jahr.|gr:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Polarfuchs (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Das einzige was bei Schaißwetter nervt, ist wenn dann die Rutenringe zufrieren 

...und dann hält man halt kurz die Spitze ins Wasser und weiter geht's!!!


----------



## diemai (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Meine Frau und ich waren früher in jungen Jahren auch Hardcore , aber jetzt , mit Mitte fünfzig , erinnern wir uns öfter einmal an eine frühere Nachbarin , eine alte Ostpreussin , die jetzt wohl schon seit Jahrzehnten das Zeitliche gesegnet haben muß .

Sie hatte damals wiederholt zu uns gesagt ,das wir das eines Tages in den Knochen merken würden , wenn wir bei jedem ungemütlichen Wind-,Regen-, Schnee,-und Eiswetter mit unserem Angelgerödel aus'm Haus gestiefelt sind .

Heutzutage machen wir das nicht mehr , .....die alte Ostpreussin hatte nur allzu recht gehabt !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Januar 2016 knap über 0 grad Windstärke 2-5.
Übernachtung im womo.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich habe mir früher extra für frostige Tage eine Drehmaschine zum Zigarettendrehen gekauft, weil dies mit den halbgefrorenen Fingern beim Angeln nicht mehr "freihändig" funktionieren wollte!
Mit fünfunddreisig Jahren habe ich, nach einem verregneten Sommer, meinen ersten Angelschirm gekauft, zuvor hab ich das für Weicheierkram gehalten.
Und Mütze, sowie Handschuhe, haben noch ein paar Jahre länger gedauert, bevor sie zum festen Repertoire im Winter gehörten!
Eine vernünftige Liege habe ich erst seit ca.5 Jahren, bis dahin wurde entweder auf Isomatte , oder Luftmatraze gepennt und aufm Boden rumgekrochen.
Heute mit 57 Jahren weiß ich auch, dass solche Leute wie Diemais alte Ostpreussin recht 
haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Sehr relativ, wenn ich weiß es wird regnen und ich kann im trockenen noch aufbauen ist das alles kein Problem, aber im strömenden Regen sich an den See zu bewegen kann Mühsam sein, Nass, Kalt usw. usf.! Wenn man dann das Tackle aufbauen darf, die Montagen zurecht machen muss und das Futter auch noch wirds Kriminell, der Spaß geht dann stark verloren.

Das ist aber das harte Los des Fahrradfahrers, ich denke mit Auto wäre es nochmals anders, weil ich Wechselkleidung etc. parat hätte.


----------



## Brummel (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

@Fantastic Fishing#6;

ganz genau so seh ich das auch, darf hier auch nur mit dem Rad in den Nationalpark. 
Solange man trocken zum Angelort kommt ..., aber mit Gummizeug radeln und voll bepackt mit dem Gerödel durch den Regen ? Nee, ich nicht mehr. :q
Wenn ich erstmal da bin kann es ******* regnen und beim Pinkeln klappern, aber mit wasserdichter Kleidung fahr ich nie wieder 10 km mit dem Fahrrad #d:q.
9 Grad minus sind auch kein Thema, kam auch schon vor beim Quappenangeln, mit allem was dazu gehört (vereiste Ringe, kalte Vorderläufe), mit all dem kann ich leben, aber dabei noch nass zu sein... |uhoh:   NO !!! :q
Macht mal ein Feuerchen im Nationalpark, dann merkt man wie sehr den "Rangern#q" die Gesundheit (...und der Geldbeutel...) der erholungsuchenden Bevölkerung am Herzen liegt :m.

Gruß Torsten |wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha. Daraus folgern wir: Je gelassener, desto Single und je hardcore, desto übler der Rochen! :m



Also ich folgere das völlig anders. Je hardcore, desto jünger der single. Je gelassener, desto geiler die Mutti.

Manchmal kommen auch mehrere Dinge zusammen. Also je älter der Angler und geiler die Mutti zwingen einen nahezu bei absoluten Mistwetter im Bett zu bleiben.....oder vorm Kamin auf dem Bärenfell


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

auf jeden Fall scheints sichs jetzt so bei um die 25% Hardcore zu stabilisieren...


----------



## Mollebulle (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Meine Ausrede ist: Als Bootsangler  (mit offenem Boot) -vom Liegeplatz ins Revier  fahren muß ich 40 Min einplanen, wenn ich dann schon pitschnass ankomme,  das Gerödel tropft und die gesamte Ausrüstung "im Wasser liegt"ist das einfach nur kacke...
Hab ich mal gemacht -bringt nix,  eher im Gegenteil,  alles rutschig also gefährlich (als Alleinangler)

gut,  wenn ich dann mal am angeln bin und es dann zu regnen anfängt zieh ich´s durch, denn nass werde ich eh,  also kann ich auch mal hoffen dass es wieder aufhört und dann die 40 min wenigstens ohne Regen im Gesicht wieder heimfahren kann.....

------ also doch nur ne Ausrede die vom fortgeschrittenen Alter ablenken soll ??!!?


----------



## fischforsch (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich wette von den knapp 50% welche von Fall zu Fall entscheiden, entscheiden sich letztendlich 75% gegen das Angeln bei Schietwetter und wollen hier nur als Semi-Hardcore durchgehen |supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ich wette von den knapp 50% welche von Fall zu Fall entscheiden, entscheiden sich letztendlich 75% gegen das Angeln bei Schietwetter und wollen hier nur als Semi-Hardcore durchgehen |supergri


ich persönlich würde da eher das ergebnis der hardcorer genauer unter die lupe nehmen.
beim spruch von wegen es gibt nur passende kleidung bin ich doch sehr bei Andal.
klar kann man bei peitschender starkwindkälteregen-kombi mal eben versuchen ´nen kunstköder ein paar mal ins wasser zu donnern, aber sich schön gemütlich für ´nen ansitz einrichten, geschweige denn mi´m boot raus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ich wette von den knapp 50% welche von Fall zu Fall entscheiden, entscheiden sich letztendlich 75% gegen das Angeln bei Schietwetter und wollen hier nur als Semi-Hardcore durchgehen |supergri



böööse....
gefällt mir ...
#6#6#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde da eher das ergebnis der hardcorer genauer unter die lupe nehmen.
> beim spruch von wegen es gibt nur passende kleidung bin ich doch sehr bei Andal.
> klar kann man bei peitschender starkwindkälteregen-kombi mal eben versuchen ´nen kunstköder ein paar mal ins wasser zu donnern, aber sich schön gemütlich für ´nen ansitz einrichten, geschweige denn mi´m boot raus?



Die Frage ist wohl eher, wie jeder einzelne mieses Wetter definiert, und natürlich auch, was für jeden einzelnen dann hardcore ist.

Klar, bei 0 Grad Lufttemperatur, eiskalten Regen und starken Wind, kann ich mir durchaus auch was anderes vorstellen als zwingend angeln zu gehen.
Das wäre für mich allerdings auch nicht hardcore, sondern eher ne geplante Arbeitsverweigerung für die nächsten Tage. |rolleyes
Hardcore definiert halt jeder anders.

Für mich wäre es, wenn ich zb bei -15 Grad nachts auf Quappen ansitze, die Rutenringe vereisen, die Schnur Eiskristalle ansammelt welche ich mit kalten Flossen abfriemel, oder mir sogar das Rollengetriebe versagt aufgrund der Temperatur.

Da kann man ansonsten wunderbar eingepackt aushalten, aber solche Umstände sind dann alles andere als einfach zu händeln. Hatte ich letztes Jahr 2-3x wo nix mehr ging mit Schnur und Rolle, ansonsten hätt ich es auch länger ausgehalten.

Wobei ich den Begriff "hardcore" generell nicht mit unserem Hobby irgendwie verbinden würde.
Ist nen Hobby, auf Arbeit hab ich hardcore


----------



## Ladi74 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Da ich auf Arbeit bei jedem Wetter draußen bin, muss ich nicht auch noch bei Schietwetter angeln gehen.
Wo ich  gerne mal bei Mistwetter draußen unterwegs bin, ist für ein anderes Hobby.

Im Urlaub ist das anders,  da darf auch mal das Wasser aus dem Floater rauslaufen und Regen/Hagel/Schnee waagerecht kommen.
Hauptsache nicht zu viel Wind und Wellen!
VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

ca. 26% - immer mehr wollen Hardcore sein ;-))


----------



## Andal (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ca. 26% - immer mehr wollen Hardcore sein ;-))



Wobei sehr wahrscheinlich die Betonung deutlich mehr auf dem Willen dazu, als auf dem tatsächlichen Zustand liegen wird. 

Drei Tröpferl Regen... boah, was bin ich für ein harter Hund! #h


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Hallo,

ja ja, der Geist ist willig .........

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gambinho (30. September 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Bei Regen weiterangeln geht klar! Bei strömendem Regen losfahren eher nicht.
Deutlich empfindlicher bin ich leider bei Kälte, hab bei 15Grad schon Eisfinger


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

:q geht mir auch so ,in jungen Jahren war mir das Wetter
 egal da ging es los bei Blitz und Donner.
 Heute möchte ich wenigstens noch im Trocknen meine 
 Angeln ins Wasser bekommen ,wenn sie drinn sind kann´s
 los pieseln .So lange der Anker hält #6 -halte auch ich. :vik:


----------



## Casso (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ohne mich dafür schämen zu müssen kann ich mit ruhigem gewissen sagen, dass ich zu den eher weniger harten Anglern gehöre und bei Kälte bzw. Regen die Ruten eingepackt lasse. 

Natürlich gab es in den letzten Jahren Tage und Nächte die sehr kalt oder nass waren. Dennoch war ich angeln und es hat auch mehr oder weniger Spaß gemacht. Aber wirklich haben muss ich es nicht. Daher suche ich mir, soweit es geht, die schönen Tage aus. 

Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen einen Ansitz zu starten, wenn ich einen Schirm dabei habe der mich vor der Nässe schützt. Wenn die Temperaturen mitspielen dann finde ich dass es keine besseren Zeiten zum angeln gibt. Einfach eine tolle Atmosphäre. Dasselbe gilt für Spinntouren. Bewege ich mich die meiste Zeit unter schützenden Bäumen ist alles in bester Ordnung. 

Bisher bin ich mit dieser Entscheidung super zurecht gekommen und werde auch in der Zukunft die schönen Tage nutzen. Denn Erkältungen oder andere Spaßbremsen muss ich mir bei einem Hobby nicht einfangen. Dann bleibe ich doch lieber mit Frau und Kind daheim.


----------



## 12butcher3 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Angel geht immer, Frage ist nur wie lange und mich welchen Tackle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer die Behauptung aufstellt, es gäbe kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur schlechte Bekleidung, der hat entweder noch nie wirklich schlechtes Wetter erlebt, oder er lügt.


Genau, und es gibt Zeiten und Wetter, da muss man einfach nicht.

Bei mir ist es eine Frage des Angeldrucks :q, also wie lange man schon nicht los war und irgendwann nach vielen Wochen Abstinenz  ist mir das Wetter dann sowas von egal, sobald man endlich mal Zeit und Gelegenheit hat. :l

Regen ist aber auch nicht gleich Regen, vor allem wenn man im Regen im Regen steht! :m

Jedenfalls ist ein feiner Dauerregen mit recht stabiler Wetterlage wieder eine sehr fängige Angelzeit, das motiviert mich dann schon, wenn die Temperatur noch nett bzw. erträglich ist mit der vorhandenen Antiwasserverkleidung ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dem stimm ich voll zu - bloss wenn früher mal selbst Clint Eastwood vor mir erzitterte,
> :q:q:q



Der ist höchstens vor Deinem Dialekt erzittert, vor sonst aber nix.:m

Wenn ich mir vornehme angeln (oder Pilze suchen) zu gehen, dann kann es auch Schweine regnen oder ein Blizzard ausbrechen, dann geh ich.

Was die altersbedingte Wetterfühligkeit angeht, der ich mich auch nicht entziehen kann, so ist der Aufenthalt draußen bei +30 Grad inzwischen wesentlich anstrengender und unangenehmer, als bei 10 Grad oder weniger und Regen.

Denn auch wenn Andal das zu Anfang des Threads kritisierte, die richtige Kleidung ist und bleibt das A und O. Und gegen Hitze kann man sich nunmal schlechter schützen, als gegen Kälte.


----------



## jaunty_irl (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich geh angeln bei jedem wetter ausser bei starkregen und heftigen gewittern. Kenne da (noch) garnix, bin viel zu süchtig danach.


----------



## s3nad (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Also ich halte es auch eher so: Wetterbericht? Juckt nur wegen Windrichtung und Luftdruck. Bin schon bei Schnee und stark Regen los gefahren. Der Blick meiner Frau ist dabei jedesmal göttlich 
Es ist mMn einfach eine Sache der Einstellung\Willen und gute Kleidung.
Ohne die richtige Kleidung würde ich wohl auch nicht bei schüttendem Regen los ziehen.
Was anderes sind Blitz und Donner. Sobald ich mehr als 3 Blitze gezählt habe wird eingepackt. Blitzableiter kann da lieber jmd anderes spielen, wenn er meint er müsse.


----------



## fischbär (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

So. Heute mal wieder erfolglos feedern, gestern ebenfalls erfolglos Eisangeln. Tststs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mit minus 6 Grad ist es schon kalt...


----------



## Stumbe (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Also das ist wirklich Hardcore^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



fischbär schrieb:


> So. Heute mal wieder erfolglos feedern, gestern ebenfalls erfolglos Eisangeln. Tststs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich bin viel hardcoremässiger unterwegs. Ich geh auch bei 20grad und Sonne angeln.


----------



## zokker (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich bin viel hardcoremässiger unterwegs. Ich geh auch bei 20grad und Sonne angeln.


Du auch? -22 Grad.


----------



## zandertex (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Cool!#6


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich bin viel hardcoremässiger unterwegs. Ich geh auch bei 20grad und Sonne angeln.



 Hält die Stulle das denn aus.? :q:q:q


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*



phirania schrieb:


> Hält die Stulle das denn aus.? :q:q:q


Ja ist eine Hardcorestulle.:m


----------



## Fattony (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Bitteschön - Hagel war uns egal auf der kleinen Nußschale


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Da bleibt einem dann nur noch Lachen - aber definitiv hardcore!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Wenn die Wellen 1.5 -2m erreichen dann bin ich weg. Ansonsten egal ob es regret oder schneit oder friert.

Mittlerweile muss man allerdings geben 12 uhr einpacken,dann kommen die ganzen Freizeitkapitaene raus mit ihrer Millionenpoundbooten, deren Frauen mit aufgeblasenen Bruesten. 

Die fahren Dich ueber. IST ECHT EINE PESS#q


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Bin ein weichei geworden.


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie "hardcore" seid ihr? - Geht ihr Angeln bei Regen!*

Ich sag ja,nur die Harten kommen in den Garten und später unter den Spaten...#h


----------

